# Nesting Boxes



## Jenny Erickson (Aug 22, 2020)

How do I get them to lay eggs in their nesting boxes? I have Mama Herbs on the mats of straw they fluff up. I have watched videos of chickens laying loose eggs, but I think they didn't have the proper space. Which we have 2 nesting boxes for 4 chickens. They are almost 18 weeks, they are fluffing up the bedding. We just added the nesting boxes yesterday. Thank you for your help. I am so grateful I found this forum.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Usually they'll figure it out on their own if there isn't another more eye catching space. 

Yes, sometimes when it's the very early going they're unsure of what is going on when it comes to those first eggs and you're liable to find them where they stood. In time they learn and will go to the nest.


----------



## Bill Lohr (May 1, 2020)

I placed my nesting boxes in the quietest, darker corner of the coop. They seem to like the solitude. In the past with new chickens fake eggs or golf balls sometimes coaxes them to use the nest box. After that they are pretty consistent.


----------



## Jenny Erickson (Aug 22, 2020)

I found out, that Amazon sells, 2 Fake Eggs, that are the weight & size & color, of real eggs, & that is impenetrable by the chickens. I might get a set and put one in each box.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It can't hurt. 

A friend of mine has some new layers. Two of her girls are using the nest boxes, the other four had theirs hidden next to a tree stump. She's been keeping them locked in the coop until noon so the four who are making their own rules learn where to lay.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

As a new chicken owner, I would like to know something. Should I wait and put the nesting boxes in the chicken house closer to the time for them to begin laying or from the beginning?


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

I like making them available about 14-16 weeks old. You can build them any time, but open them up and put and egg/golf ball/white oblong rock in them so they can explore them around 14-16 weeks old.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

MarkSmith said:


> I like making them available about 14-16 weeks old. You can build them any time, but open them up and put and egg/golf ball/white oblong rock in them so they can explore them around 14-16 weeks old.


Thank you


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

If they roost every night, you can leave them open any time. Only benefit to keeping closed is preventing them being used to sleep in. By having roosts higher than the nest boxes you will use their natural instinct of being as high as possible to help keep them from snoozing in the boxes.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

I have made my nesting boxes from plastic totes which gives them plenty of room and a private place to lay. I have seen this on several youtube tutorials. What do y'all think about this? Yea or nay?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anything that looks like it's safe and might work is always worth a try. Since I raised bantams I used those covered litter pans. The top would be one nest, the bottom after some modification would be another. 

Of course those a bit small for large fowl so the totes would be the better choice. 

I had some that wanted the privacy of a nest and others who wanted nothing to do with privacy.


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I had some that wanted the privacy of a nest and others who wanted nothing to do with privacy.


And some even won't touch their private nests until you put curtains up!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's probably the most blatant indicator that chickens have individual personalities.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Our first egg was spotted middle of the run, just before coop time, when the whole fam had been outside all eve so SURPRISE! Lol 
Then we had another who made her little nest on the far side of the deck in the flowerbed (duh, of course right?) and they all like to use that when they’re free ranging. We mainly only do this when we are outside too bc no fences, and they’re finally starting to use the nest boxes more now. I had to add curtains to mine before they felt secure enough to use them. One is in their run and the other in the coop, but since I only have the 3 girls laying it’s not bad yet. 

Anyway- first eggs are so odd. We had a scare from our second layer before she lay successfully in her nest. (First a random yolk, followed by a soft-shelled egg the same night) then eggs every day after. We found 3 more randomly in the run after that, but so far now they’re sticking primarily to the nest boxes and their ‘outdoor nest.’ Mine started laying at barely 19 weeks, and I was pleased with that. Best luck to you and your ladies!


----------



## Jenny Erickson (Aug 22, 2020)

Jenny Erickson said:


> I found out, that Amazon sells, 2 Fake Eggs, that are the weight & size & color, of real eggs, & that is impenetrable by the chickens. I might get a set and put one in each box.


UPDATE


----------



## Jenny Erickson (Aug 22, 2020)

Now we had our 1st egg, its clean, a bit small to be expected, proud chicken mom moment...
HOW DOW WE STORE IT? Thank you for all your help, this site is a big help


----------



## Jenny Erickson (Aug 22, 2020)

MarkSmith said:


> And some even won't touch their private nests until you put curtains up!!


Thank you, she had it in their bed, she was headed for the nesting box, got in, & got out a few minutes later.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jenny Erickson said:


> Now we had our 1st egg, its clean, a bit small to be expected, proud chicken mom moment...
> HOW DOW WE STORE IT? Thank you for all your help, this site is a big help


You can leave it on the kitchen counter for a week or so or put it in the fridge.

Congrats on your little girl becoming a full fledge hen.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awww! Congrats! Such a fun and happy and proud moment.


----------



## Jenny Erickson (Aug 22, 2020)

2 different colors, 2 Cinnamon Queens laying


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't really see any difference. That said, egg color can vary from one girl to another even within the same breed. I saw that with my Silkies.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

And contemplate the Zen Hen koan, "A chicken is an egg's attempt to make the next egg".


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> And contemplate the Zen Hen koan, "A chicken is an egg's attempt to make the next egg".


OK, it's too early for me to work that one out. Or maybe I'm not supposed to?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's like a riddle. If anyone figures it out, they will experience Chicken Sartori or Enlightenment and be at one with the Chicken Universe!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Man, that's too deep for me. I think I'll leave it alone or I just might drive myself a little more batty.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> And contemplate the Zen Hen koan, "A chicken is an egg's attempt to make the next egg".


Another, what came 1st...

An egg develops, grows, and becomes a... chicken, who lays the "next" egg.

I really need to get a life. THIS is my excuse for not doing chores I do not want to do.

As to nesting boxes, I give a variety, different sizes, different shapes, at different heights, and put up a new one often to give the rooster something to check out and call the hens to. Often, that new nest has an egg laid in it the very first day. I like the tote idea as it would be easy to keep clean. Here are some things I have used as nest boxes; old tires, dog/cat crates, pails, flower pots, milk crates, soup and salad bowls, dog dishes, cardboard boxes, wooden boxes, diaper pails,... and plastic totes. The plastic totes/tubs work great for bigger birds like my turkeys who often make their nests out in the woodlot. Once I find their nest I put it in a plastic tub on location. Then when the hen goes broody, I pick her up and move her to a safe place to hatch her eggs. One year in the midst of winter the safe location was the whirl pool tub. Of her 18 eggs, every one hatched.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The girls really are not picky, most of the time if it holds an egg it's a nest.

I know all about finding excuses for not doing chores. That's exactly what I'm doing right now.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The girls really are not picky, most of the time if it holds an egg it's a nest.
*I always have a number of hens brooding at the same time. By having nest containers that don't look alike it avoids the possibility of the hen getting on the wrong nest.*
I know all about finding excuses for not doing chores. That's exactly what I'm doing right now.

*This pair decided to nest when they were house guests for a while.*

*







*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Successfully.







*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No doubt about it, those little guys are adorable.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The egg is the perfect little space vehicle in the universe. It's sole mission is to do whatever is necessary to perpetuate the next egg.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> The egg is the perfect little space vehicle in the universe. It's sole mission is to do whatever is necessary to perpetuate the next egg.


Sometimes you make my head hurt.


----------

